
Fowler: EditingPublishingSeparation (2012) - vog
https://www.martinfowler.com/bliki/EditingPublishingSeparation.html
======
vog
The presentation linked from the article has some additional details on how to
implement this pattern:

[https://www.martinfowler.com/articles/two-stack-
cms/](https://www.martinfowler.com/articles/two-stack-cms/)

